

5 Best URL Shrinkers - jwilliams
http://lifehacker.com/5068945/five-best-url-shrinkers

======
satyajit
BTW, one more service: BudURL.com Its awesome. Actually its got all the
features that cli.gs (the best of 5 you have reported) has, and on the top, it
lets you create custom URL like budurl.com/ycombinator than a random letters.
2nd big advantage is: its a decent domain name, than cli.gs - I can tell that
to someone over phoe without them asking 'What?', 'Can yo spell that?'

------
satyajit
Most of these services create a permalink, but they should offer a choice.
Sometimes I create a temp link, which I don't need afterwards. Why can't they
let me reuse the same URL and or just let me delete it? I don't want something
of no use to any living being in the world occupying some space in a database,
and in turn making the URL fetch somewhat slower.

------
aston
URL shrinking is a funny little business. With the right implementation, your
product only gets worse as it gets popular (and the URL's get longer).

If I were running one of these, I would focus on buying as many short domains
as possible and getting people distributed across them to counter the effect.

------
satyajit
One more point: Found out today that, you can redirect using some service
(bit.ly for one) and get your traffic tracked! And one of them (decenturl.com)
make a meaningful url instead of tinyurl.com/sUw7_gKj. I think these are nice
value additions.

------
jacobscott
I use mostly is.gd, haven't had any problems yet. It's also the shortest :)

